# Leo is here!!! OMG amazing birth story!!!!!!!!!



## Lea8198

OMG...where do I start? First of all my beautiful Leo was born on the 30th July at 10:10pm after an amazingly short labor. Weighing a shocking 10lbs and 7 and a half ounces! 2 days overdue.

This is what happened.....

On Tuesday 26th I had a sweep. This resulted in 8 hours of false labor contractions. I was 2cm dilated but not effaced and contractions stopped so they sent me home.

Wednesday 27th, mild period pain that stopped. No more contractions.

Thursday 28th. Nothing further to report contraction-wise but woke at 2am with bad diarreha and stomach ache.

Friday 29th - no further contractions but had a tiny bloody show and had been losing my plug since the sweep.

So Saturday 30th it all started. We had family down to meet our little man but he had decided he did not want to be cooperative (or so i thought). We woke up and decided to have sex to see if we could help our little man on his way. I ate half a pineapple and we spent the day with family moaning about how he had not arrived! It got to 4pm. I had no contractions or signs whatsoever at this point. At 4pm i felt a little achy. I had period pain in my tummy and lower back. It was a constant ache but as i have had this on and off for a few weeks i thought nothing of it. At around 5pm the BHs started. They were not painful but were timable at around 4 mins apart. As they were the same as my false labor pains on the Tues I thought nothing of it. We went for a drive over a few bumpy roads to see if we could move things on. They did not get any stronger but still remained around 4 mins apart. We got back around 6:30pm. I called L&D just to get their advice but as I was in no real pain they just told me to have a bath and said they did not think I was in labor. I got into the bath at around 7:30pm. Tightenings still 4 mins apart but not hurting. The bath was soothing and I honestly thought the tightenings had stopped for a while. I enjoyed my bath for a while but around 8pm the tightenings started again. This time they were around 2 mins apart and they had started to hurt. I got out of the bath and told DH to call his mum to look after the kids and get the car ready. i actually said..".i think this is a false alarm but they are starting to hurt a bit so we better get checked out". Then all of a sudden.....OMG....the contractions started and they hurt. It was around 8:15pm when i knew this was it. I was shouting at DH to get his mum here and get me in the car. They were 2 mins apart, hurting like hell and we had a 40 minute drive to the hospital!!!! We got in the car about 8:30pm and hit the road. Contractions were coming thick and fast and i actually asked DH to stop and call 999 as i thought we would not make it in time. He just drove really fast (oopps) and kept his cool. We got to the hospital at 9:15pm at which point i bascially crawled in on my hands and knees. She got me on a bed and checked and said, oh yes, we will have a baby soon. You are 6cm dilated and would have a baby in a few hours. I was offered pain relief but i knew we did not have time....

My waters went at around 9:45pm just 30 mins after arriving at L&D and just 90 minutes after contractions had started. There was meconium. Soon after I was asking to push. Baby was still back to back but within 30 minutes I had managed to turn him and actually push him out. 

Baby number 3 was born at 10:10pm after just 55 minutes in the hospital with just gas and air. Labour (painful labor) was a total of 2 hours!!!!!!! He weighed 10lbs 7 ozs. I never tore. It really was just amazing. I still had my clothes on lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were kept in for 2 days for monitoring due to meconium and him being large. All is well though and we have been released just now. I love him sooooooooooooooooo much :cloud9::cloud9: Here we are....

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/MeLeo.jpg


----------



## jennthompson

Congrats! You both look great :)


----------



## almeria

beautiful photo, gorgeous baby!


----------



## Braven05

Awww congrats!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Sooo cute! Congratulations!!

Great story, you were lucky to make it to the hospital at all it happened so fast!


----------



## Tiffany_

congrats,hes precious!!:flower:


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

congrats - you look so well and bubba is gorgeous

x


----------



## LizziesGrape

congrats :d


----------



## amipregnant

Wow wow wow!!! congratulations, please can i order a labour like yours!! thats what we all need to hear! Leo is gorgeous such a cutie!! well done you!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Congrats!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## pink sparkle

Congratulations he is beautiful xxx


----------



## Babynumber1

wow what a story hun CONGRATULATIONS  xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

Wow congrats you look very well and he is a stunner!


----------



## LittleBoo

He is sooo gorgeous! What a lovely head of hair :)


----------



## sarah1980

Aww, congratulations!!!


----------



## Siobhan14

Wow - you're my hero! Great job :)


----------



## seoj

Ah, congrats hun!!!!! Lovely piccy of you both... Yay!!!!!


----------



## Skyeyes

Congrats...beautiful boy!!! Thank goodness for quick labors huh?


----------



## bouncychick

Yeah it finally happended!!! I'm now a week overdue but you have given me hope!!

Love the name Leo  congratulations and all the best xxxx


----------



## bradshaw

congratulations - gorgeous photo xx


----------



## sinead266

congrats he is beautiful im so jealous


----------



## Sadie79

You're both stunning and your story made me cry! (i'm quite hormonal lol) Well done you xxx


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations!


----------



## sara k

oh my god..he is amazing..cute hairs...congratulations...lovely:hugs:


----------



## Baby2ontheway

congrats!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## woodzie2011

ahh lovely birth story. congratulations xx x


----------



## shelley22

Congratulations and what a beautiful photo x


----------



## Violet3

Massive congratulations !! He's gorgeous ! :D what a wonderful labour :) xx


----------



## kelmarie33

Congrats!
You've got a beautiful baby!!

And i've got the same PJ's as you in my hospital bag


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations, he's gorgeous x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Great story!
He's gorgeous, congrats :)


----------



## new_mum

Wow he was a whopping wee size! Congratulations on your little man :D xx


----------



## R&G2007

What a handsome little man


----------



## KiwiBubba

What an amazing birth story! Congrats! He's beautiful! xX


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations he is gorgeous x x x


----------



## TennisGal

Great story, and many congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## Lisa1981

Very handsome boy and you look fab too.


----------



## babyhopesxx

Wow, congrats he's gorgeous :D


----------



## Jollybean

Congrats! u did well with such a big baby. he's cute! x


----------



## Cloe

Yaaay, you look so happy and he's a real cutie! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Congratulations :D & well done! x


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks everyone :) He amazes me everyday x


----------

